# Where to learn about guitar finishing?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to try my hand at finishing and setting up a guitar built from a kit. Specifically I would like to grab this *kit*. I would like to finish it similar to a heritage cherry finish like an old Les Paul Junior. What I would like to know is this:

1) What processes are required at a high level and the order they should be done in, i.e. sanding, sealing, staining, finishing?
2) Where can I find information on these individual processes?

I would like to accomplish this all by hand as I have no interest in spraying lacquer or anything like that. I know I won't achieve the same finish as an old Les Paul Junior without doing this, but I don't really care. I basically want to be able to stain the wood and finish it so that its protected for the years to come by hand with no spraying.

Thanks, 

David Cole


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The first link is the work of Ron Kirn, a custom Telecaster and Stratocaster builder in the U.S. His tutorials on tdpri.com are some of the best I have ever seen. The second link is to the premier supplier of quality refinishing products in the U.S. They have a wealth of informative articles.

http://jpbturbo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Nitro-New-reader-spreads.pdf

http://www.reranch.com/


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks man, I check both of those links out as well as took a look at the LMII website. It looks like with time and patience, I will be able to finish a guitar by hand. LMII has some info on brushing on finishes including the typical nitrocellulose finish.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

1) What processes are required at a high level and the order they should be done in, i.e. sanding, sealing, staining, finishing? 

Depends.... ..... typical...sand to 220, grainfill ( if stained colour filler ) stain , seal, lacquer several coats. then sand 600 grit thru to 2000 then buff or fill , then paint , then clearcoat then buff. 


2) Where can I find information on these individual processes?

http://www.projectguitar.com/articles.html/_/tutorials/finishing-refinishing/?view=archive 

SEVERAL youtube vids.. also check out Fine Woodworking http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Watching this video changed my life......as far as wood finishing goes anyway. A little dry in places but it's worth the watch.

[video=youtube;o3Ysfw0LmMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3Ysfw0LmMw[/video]


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

If you are looking for something that doesn't require a paint shop, doens't stink, doesn't hurt your health and that can be done in your kitchen, go with Shellac. It is the most forgiving and rewarding finish I experimented so far. There are tons of tutorials all over the web, from the flakes to the pre-mixed Zinzer can. You can't go wrong with it. You can always level or remove what you don't like with it and do it again. I don't have a dust-free workshop and I can manage pretty decent finishes with it. Much easier than any kind of oils too.

For what its worth...

Gilles


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My partscaster Strat has a poplar body, which I finished with amber shellac applied by hand.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

have you spoke to Peter Sawchyn in Regina . he's been doing this for the better part of 40 years . i know he mainly does acoustic stuff these days but he has built many electrics as well for a few guys i know in Regina .


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

limelight65 said:


> have you spoke to Peter Sawchyn in Regina . he's been doing this for the better part of 40 years . i know he mainly does acoustic stuff these days but he has built many electrics as well for a few guys i know in Regina .


No I haven't. I am actually going to talk to him today about my Strat neck. I was kind of thinking of asking him about finishing the guitar for me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I greatly enjoyed this guy's videos. I've seen all of them multiple times. Jealous of his shop and especially his skill level. His videos aren't so much instructional as just watching him work, but one can learn a lot just by watching a pro doing his thing.

[video=youtube;NZSDzBv_rIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSDzBv_rIA&amp;index=1&amp;list=PLF6X3FdVwk6KFCNd UgKg8wPg2ABRkCV5F[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/user/fletch123/videos

He has a couple of build logs for Les Paul Jr guitars too...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll have to check that out. Thanks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are some great youtobe videos on finishing guitars including using polishers wetsanding technique etc.


----------

